# Anyone using Uponor ADS?



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I was thinking of trying it. Anyone using the Advanced Design Suite?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

I've tried a demo a rep gave me a while ago it was pretty cool.. i think i would use it if i had a massive amount of in floor hydronics to size out & bid. The small hydronic stuff we i just use conventional formulas..


----------



## richfield (Oct 29, 2008)

yeah I have it and travelled to Minnesota for the training but I prefer LoopCAD. It gives all the loop diagrams and heat loss calcs. easy to use but it is $900. But I need to have these loop diagrams in my area and it costs about $300 per diagram from the supplier so I took the courses and after 2 years I was finally certified to make these diagrams and I bought LoopCAD. It has a cool feature that allows a 3D picture of all the tubing in the building which looks really professional instead of just a bunch of numbers that nobody can understand


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*Uponor ADS and Viega RadWiz*

Kitten Killer? I have used both the Uponor ADS and the Viega Radiant Wizard (RadWiz) - both are similar and "made" by Avenir software.

I only use them for the heat loss calculations and then manually figure the loops and everything else. (they always give some funky lengths and # of loops - not matter how much you tweak their settings there will be too much waste)




Side Note:
I'm sitting there in a Karaoke bar, in Nashville TN, and this guy, Ronaldo, starts singing "Behind Closed Doors". I'm floored. He sounds better than the original.........:no:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

hydronicsbob said:


> Side Note:
> I'm sitting there in a Karaoke bar, in Nashville TN, and this guy, Ronaldo, starts singing "Behind Closed Doors". I'm floored. He sounds better than the original.........:no:


My psuedo name happened to be Quinten that night. Not Ronaldo. You would think the only sober guy in the bunch would remember...:laughing:

I did sooth the pain by purchasing all the beer though. And Bob's sprite:laughing:


----------



## hydronicsbob (Oct 6, 2010)

*lmao*

Quinten - I couldn't remember......It rates up there with Ronaldo though (no offense to anyone named Ronaldo or Quinten):laughing:

too funny! your right the only sober guy should remember only I am getting older and your mind does start slipping.:blink:


----------

